# Those who have run MfsSupersize on THD internal drive



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I plan on just doing a backup and restore since I do not have any recordings on my stock THD drive. Do I run MfsSupersize before or after the restore or does it matter?


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Nevermind, I found my answer on the mfslive forums. Here it is in case anyone else would like to know:

From Spike on mfslive.org:

_*So correct procedure is to do mfscopy or restore first. 
Then goto file->select drive-> select new drive that you just restored -> mfsSupersize. 
That's it.*_


----------

